

Join us next week for NFTE Launch: help mentor aspiring entrepreneurs - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/join-us-next-week-for-nfte-launch-help-mentor

======
dmarques1
NFTE is a fantastic organization, I've done a bunch of work with them over the
years in their Boston office as part of their advisory committee and actually
was in the NFTE program as a high school student over 10 years ago.

This is the first time I've seen NFTE Launch, I just reached out to the New
England folks to see if we can do something similar here.

